# Does anyone make and extended gas line for a larger tank?



## brewer362 (Sep 4, 2009)

Do any of you hook up to a larger lp tank in the winter. I have a 100lb tank that I want to hook up to but I don't have a line to hook it up with. does anyone make a flexible line that is about 8-10ft long or am I gonna have to make one. I was planning on placing the 100lb tank upright next to the camper. Thanks
Brewer


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

lowe's/home depot has one or check your local gas company. you should be able to find one any length you want. you can make one, just have to get all the right fittings (same places, lowe's/home depot).


----------



## brewer362 (Sep 4, 2009)

If I make it myself what do I make it out of. Most of the ones I see around here coming out of big tanks appear to be copper. It seems like I saw a flexible one somewhere with a rubber coating or am I just dreaming?


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

Quick Disconnect Hose, 6' - 66-6502

start looking here and see if that helps.


----------



## brewer362 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Bob, that is kinda what I was looking for if it will hook into my on board tank. Good website. Have a good day.


----------



## aja72 (Nov 17, 2009)

You can find information about new option or about market price from ebay try this i think you get some proper choice according to your requirement.


----------

